# BSNL launches 24 Mbps Broadband plans in India



## soumya (Mar 10, 2010)

BBG Super Speed Combo 9999

Promotional  BB Combo Plan with a high speed upto 24 Mbps under both Home and Business category for a period of 90 days w.e.f 24/02/2010. This Plan shall be offered after ascertaining the technical feasibility of the committed speed .  The tariff for this new Broadband Plan is prescribed as follows: 

More @ *bsnl.co.in/service/bbtariff/BBG_superspeed_combo.htm


----------



## ico (Mar 13, 2010)

*yawn* *yawn*


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Mar 13, 2010)

Read it somewhere else first.. Thought it was some joke.. 
Anyway its aimed at large firms, business.. Nothing in it for us..


----------



## latino_ansari (Mar 13, 2010)

way 2 expensive... not for normal home users...


----------



## Chirag (Mar 13, 2010)

lol @ limit.


----------



## stuart_little (Mar 13, 2010)

it's tooooooooo expensive......


----------



## openSUSE (Mar 13, 2010)

tooo expensive.....


----------



## kanishka (Mar 14, 2010)

Bsnl Is doing it atleast...Hope the prices come down soon and limit be removed...My friend in uk has connection in home of 16mbps for 10 pound a month...This is what we expect..


----------



## mehta708 (Mar 14, 2010)

I have COMBO 2799 i.e. 8MBPS broadband. Their servers can't even manage that. I have to go through problems very often. I wonder how they'll manage 24MBPS. 

Those illiterate technicians at BSNL don't know a single thing. They took almost a month to upgrade my speeds from 2MBPS to 8MBPS when I upgraded my plan from HOME 500 to COMBO 2799.


----------



## hoodiboy (Mar 14, 2010)

9999..??
Hahaaa...


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 14, 2010)

who cares for that, am happy with 500 plan and would be very happy if they upgrade the existing 256kbps to 512kbps and 2.5gb limit to 3-5gb,without raising any prices, that would be more than enough.


----------



## gagan007 (Mar 15, 2010)

BSNL's efforts are much appreciated..and thanks for the news soumya.
My friends who have spent some time in the west make fun of internet speeds we get in India. atleast BSNL is trying to take all of us there. Prices will come down as technology gets cheaper.


----------



## RChandan (Mar 17, 2010)

gagan007 said:


> atleast BSNL is trying to take all of us there. Prices will come down as technology gets cheaper.



My as.s. Not even in the next 5 years will a 24Mbps connection be "somewhat" affordable in India. You can expect 8Mbps to be a bit more common though. If I'm not being overly cynical, then 2011 should shee *widespread* usage (note the emphasis) of 2Mbps lines across all ISPs in India.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 18, 2010)

really in India internet connection are very costly.I am paying £15 for 10Mbps connection.But at least no ban for torrent.enjoy downloading.


----------



## kjuvale (Mar 18, 2010)

I always wonder why we cant get net connection without limits (or at least descent data limits at lower prices  ) and higher speed.

I am now in Germany and this is what i am getting 

*www.speedtest.net/result/753183461.png

Its University network, same i get in home without limits and as a student getting it free.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 19, 2010)

Introduction of New High Speed (upto 16 Mbps) Combo Limited Plan under both Home and
Business Category.

Upto 16 Mbps 
Monthly charges (Rs.)4999 
Download/Upload Limit (MB/GB) per month - 110 GB 

*bsnl.co.in/service/bbtariff/BBG_combo4999.htm


----------



## mobiclue (Mar 19, 2010)

Ha ha that's very funny. I just want to say one thing. BSNL, please provide my 512 mbps connection with advertised speed.


----------



## openSUSE (Mar 20, 2010)

mobiclue said:


> Ha ha that's very funny. I just want to say one thing. BSNL, please provide my 512 mbps connection with advertised speed.



m agree wid u ...after all it jst marketing strategy ....!!!


----------



## Deblopper (Mar 20, 2010)

kjuvale said:


> I always wonder why we cant get net connection without limits (or at least descent data limits at lower prices  ) and higher speed.
> 
> I am now in Germany and this is what i am getting
> 
> ...





*>>> *Phew!!!**


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 17, 2010)

this i m getting in my uni

*www.speedtest.net/result/784460375.png


----------



## freshseasons (Apr 17, 2010)

kjuvale said:


> I always wonder why we cant get net connection without limits (or at least descent data limits at lower prices  ) and higher speed.
> 
> I am now in Germany and this is what i am getting
> 
> ...




   So do you download highdef movies or just buffer them online 

   Hmmm you could be an ISP service provider here with this connection.


----------



## lywyre (Apr 17, 2010)

Madness.. I applied for a change of plan from BB3000 2Mbps to promotional BB2800 8Mbps on Dec 30 and as yet I have not got it. Calling them three of four times every week, only empty words but no action.


----------



## celldweller1591 (Apr 17, 2010)

yet again just a plan. they will never give dedicated speeds  which we pay them for . and it is really expensive !


----------



## iinfi (Apr 19, 2010)

thank God .. atleast they did put the download cap at 5 or 10 Gigs
 u cant expect anything more from Indian ISPs


----------



## RChandan (Apr 19, 2010)

*Whole post Snipped* -By FilledVoid

I've asked you to refrain from going Rambo on posts before. Next time there is no warning, I'll just start handing out infractions and increase its length exponentially for each word you use.

Being frustrated doesn't allow you to bypass the rules.


----------



## vaithy (Apr 21, 2010)

Young man I am very sad for you, more importantly to your father,he who fail to raise a Good and better cultured son!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 21, 2010)

^^ why u r taking serious man,wat he explain his frustration.I have story with BSNL the people who working their there such bogus man and they know how to talk.


----------



## Jripper (Apr 21, 2010)

SIghs...everyone abroad getting such insane bandwidth at such low prices.
Damn I hate the ISP providers in India and how expensive technology is in India. :\


----------



## celldweller1591 (Apr 21, 2010)

Technology??? They use primitive techniques. Here in a 1 km cable , you will find more than 50 links which are going nowhere.They cant even afford a single long cable for distant transmissions .They never see if their communication line is going nearby a Power line that causes Harmonic Losses in both lines  FTW ! My modem loses its call while working on net or downloading stuff. It comes back after 2-3 min . Sad connection and maintenance. Customer support doesnt know anything beyond windows XP . WOW ~ and India is considered as fastest developing nation.. well i what respect, i dont understand !


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 23, 2010)

here 10Mbps connection cost me £20 unlimited but as compare to India all the computer parts are expensive.


----------



## gagan007 (Apr 28, 2010)

NIGHTMARE said:


> this i m getting in my uni
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/784460375.png


 
This is obscene...how may we think about that speed in time to come from any of the service providers?

I understand that the population of these countries (UK, Germany individually) is actually the total number of internet users in India (trust me it is not exaggerated, search "number of internet users in India" and "population of britain" and compare the figures) but still...that shouldn't mean we have to be deprived of an internet connection with decent speed.


----------



## din (Apr 28, 2010)

@RChandan

We can understand your frustration but the language you used was ....

Just think how things were few years back. We blame BSNL for everything, but they are the one who started the 'real broadband revolution' in India and not any others. There is no doubt in that. Right now I am 360 km away from Cochin city (where my house is) and in a remote village (Wayanad, Kerala). I enjoy broadband here just because it is BSNL. They provide broadband in such places where people could not even dream of it few yrs back. 

We will have to wait for higher speeds and cap-less plans from BSNL or any other provider, but at the same time we should consider ourselves very lucky too. We just can't compare the plans in India and abroad. It will take some time.


----------



## sijugk (Apr 29, 2010)

din said:


> @RChandan
> 
> We can understand your frustration but the language you used was ....
> 
> ...



BSNL may be the pioneer in broadband service in India but that is because it is a Govt body. No other ISP's are not allowed to provide better service at that time due to the permit raj system of India.  Anyway if BSNL can give 24Mbps connection to its users, I appreciate them.


----------



## KH_Global (May 13, 2010)

Too expensive for home users.  Is there any plan unlimited plans under Rs. 1000 for home users?

Robert


----------

